# Forest Reverie (Bass flute demo)



## synergy543 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great demo of this rare instrument and the orchestration is pure magic!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Greg! Your comments are always dearly appreciated.


----------



## Rob (Sep 1, 2010)

Love it, specially the second half


----------



## Newport (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely piece - I've always been a great fan of the Alto Flute, but based on your work, I may expand that to include Bass Flute as well! The accompanying orchestration is very good too. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Newport, Rob and Roque Fort.


Roquefort, um, not sure if some of that might belong on another forum. lol 



Roque Fort @ Wed Sep 01 said:


> Wow, thads an amasing piece yoo got ther Guy!
> 
> Sorry, me dont speak the english good but is this sample blow job or real blow job?
> 
> Thanks, keep up the hard works.


----------



## Roque Fort (Sep 1, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Sep 01 said:


> Thanks Newport, Rob and Roque Fort.
> 
> 
> Roquefort, um, not sure if some of that might belong on another forum. lol
> ...



Yes, you are right...sorry Guy. My English is far from perfect but I was, of course, overdoing it. At least I hope you laughed a bit. I admire your work and the last thing I want is to be disrespectful. I was having a bit of fun, that's all. I couldn't resist temptation.

I enjoyed your demo. It is not usual to listen to these instruments in this way. But I have to tell you, the things you did with the sax a few days ago were really interesting. You really surprised me. Thanks for that.

Best regards,
Roque


----------



## windshore (Sep 2, 2010)

Lovely demo!

It's a little odd how much noise you get from the mouthplate in places. It sounds like something that you add separately or velocity dependent?

Seems like you should have breath samples too... you hear key clicks and lip plate artifacts. might as well hear the guy breath! - ultra realism!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks windshore!

With the right exciter setting in vienna suite you could get more air and some natural effects, I don't know about the clicks, but probably too. I loved the click sound as well and there's no flute recording where you don't hear them.


----------



## JBacal (Sep 4, 2010)

Terrific! Soloists need to hear and perform your works!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 6, 2010)

I have requests for that, but the problem is I can never find the time to write them down.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 8, 2010)

Angel @ Tue Sep 07 said:


> That's one really great demo, that I like musically too. (I don't like the too classical ones... just personal taste  )
> 
> And the instrument is wonderful.
> I steal your demo and place it on my mp3-player
> ...



Thanks Angel! Enjoy listening to it 

I knew what you meant, but it was even clearer when you confirmed it.




hbuus @ Wed Sep 08 said:


> This sounds great, Guy.
> I enjoyed listening to it very much - thanks for posting.
> The bass flute of course sounds wonderful, but what also strikes me is that the strings you use sound great too (VSL, I assume)
> With all these new string libraries out there, it is still a pleasure to listen to VSL's.
> ...




Thanks! Well, I like to think I'm just scratching the surface of VSL strings.


----------

